# Hello to all



## Mindbodyspirit (Jun 17, 2006)

Just like to say hello and glad to find so much great information here in a great forum like this on the net.  I am 32 just getting started in Martial Arts (American Kenpo) and beginning to open my mind.  I am an ex college athlete that has gotten way out of shape.  6'1" was weighing in at 309.  I am now 255, I am studing at American Street Edge Martial Arts in Springfield, only had about 5 classes so far, but having a blast.  I came in late and they are testing next week for advancement, so I am craming and practicing about 4 hours a day trying to catch up.


----------



## pstarr (Jun 17, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Drac (Jun 17, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT..Keep at it and don't become frustrated..Need advice?? Just ask..Lots of people with a multitude of experience here..


----------



## John Brewer (Jun 17, 2006)

Great to see another over 30 in EPAK! Welcome.


----------



## Raewyn (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi, welcome to MT


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 17, 2006)

Welome to the forum. 
Happy to see you are enjoying your training


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 17, 2006)

Welcome!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Lisa (Jun 17, 2006)

Welcome and Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## matt.m (Jun 17, 2006)

welcome


----------



## stone_dragone (Jun 17, 2006)

Greetings and Welcome to MT!  Keep workin and you'll get where you want.  

Beer...?


----------



## Paul B (Jun 17, 2006)

Howdy and welcome to MT!!:wavey:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 17, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## Swordlady (Jun 17, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  Glad to hear you're enjoying your training so far.


----------



## trueaspirer (Jun 17, 2006)

Hello and welcome to martial talk! Enjoy!


----------



## Kacey (Jun 17, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## MJS (Jun 17, 2006)

Welcome to MT! Enjoy your stay!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## stickarts (Jun 18, 2006)

welcome!


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 19, 2006)

Greetings and welcome!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 19, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Happy Posting!


----------



## KenpoTess (Jun 19, 2006)

Great to have you here~!!  Enjoy the board 

~Tess


----------



## Kreth (Jun 19, 2006)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jun 19, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## kelly keltner (Jun 19, 2006)

welcome


----------



## KenpoTex (Jun 22, 2006)

welcome, good to see another person from Springfield.


----------



## Shaolinwind (Jun 22, 2006)

Mindbodyspirit said:
			
		

> Just like to say hello and glad to find so much great information here in a great forum like this on the net. I am 32 just getting started in Martial Arts (American Kenpo) and beginning to open my mind. I am an ex college athlete that has gotten way out of shape. 6'1" was weighing in at 309. I am now 255, I am studing at American Street Edge Martial Arts in Springfield, only had about 5 classes so far, but having a blast. I came in late and they are testing next week for advancement, so I am craming and practicing about 4 hours a day trying to catch up.


 
A little at a time my friend..

Welcome! We all look forward to your future posts.


----------



## Gemini (Jun 22, 2006)

Welcome to MT! Don't push too hard right out of the blocks. It'll all come together in time, if you take your time. Good training!


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 1, 2006)

Howdy y'all and enjoy yer stay!


----------

